# Salted or unsalted butter for fudge?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I went to buy butter to make fudge but didn't know which to buy and the recipe doesn't say which.

TIA!


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

Technically it's always supposed to be Unsalted Butter in any and all candy and baking recipes. Reason being that you can't control the amount of saltiness in Salted Butter, so the product may taste too salty or off in some way.
However, I have made most all my recipes with Salted Butter at some time or another, and they have usually turned out alright. If your recipe calls for added salt, and you're using Salted Butter, be sure to omit the "added" salt from the recipe, it will definitely get enough from the SB.

HTH.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

It doesn't really matter at all. I use salted and it tastes wonderful. I doubt anyone could tell the difference in flavor if I did a batch each with salted and unsalted butter.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I just made fudge the other day and the recipe called for unsalted. All I had was salted so I used that. It came out great! I couldn't tell the difference at all. And yeah, like a PP said I left out the salt that the recipe did call for.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I always use salted because it's what I buy and have on hand. Always works fine for me.

-Angela


----------



## myducklings (Nov 1, 2005)

I always buy unsalted for baking. Never tried salted, so I don't know how it would turn out.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Unsalted.


----------

